# Fredericksburg, VA - #6404 M



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13989652

Spotsylvania Co AS, #6404 Male








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

Is there anyone in the area that can eval this big boy?


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

I live in Fredricksburg, how can I help??


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

I need to know how he gets along with large female dogs, cats and how well he handles being touched? 

Thanks


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok - I can go see him Monday mid morning no problem. Are you thinking about adopting him ir is this for someone else? As soon as I eval him, I will let you know. I'm happy to help!!

Steph


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

I want to bring him into my rescue and adopt him out to one of my approved applicants. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

That is great! Thanks to people like you, great dogs go to deserving families and get to have a happy life. Ironicly, I am going to the clinic Monday for my pups shots and the shelter is in the same building. I'm glad I saw your post.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats great, maybe if possible can you take a better picture to post?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

fingers crossed all is well )


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm back from the shelter. This poor guy is in bad shape. He was picked up as a stray so there isn't much information on him. There is also another female shepherd there and he gets along well with her. He has no leash or any basic training. He handles being touched fine. Not sure about cats. He looks pretty bad. His hair is manged up and he looks as if he was outdoors for A LONG time. The shelter did mention that someone from VAGSDR came last Thursday and she thinks they are going to get both the male and female. They are just wanting to give some time to see if the owners claim them. Given their condition, I doubt the owners will show up.


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot my camera but I can always fo back.


----------



## namemyne (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank you very much. If Virginia is going to take them both that's cool. As long as they are going to be safe that's the most important. Let's just keep on eye on them. 

Thanks again.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for going Axel! Hope they get them.


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

We should definatly keep out eye on them. I think they would be great dogs with a little TLC.

Please let me know if you need anything else as I am always happy to help!

Stephanie

PS - Thanks Heidi...me too!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------

